# All grown up



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh My!!! She's BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Is her name Blossom? Cause she sure did!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That's one gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

40 points away? I think she will make more than that the next time she is in front of a judge as she is super! Of course I don't know anything about your point system, but she is a real class act!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Very pretty little girl.  She has lightened so much in under a year! I bet you've had fun watching the transformation.


----------



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

I just love her color.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

My heart belongs to the silvers, and I can see why your silver beauty has captured yours! She has "Champion to be!" written all over her. Good luck going forward!:clover:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

GORGEOUS! I do not think there is anything cuter than a silver going through the colour transition. Those sweet bright faces! Best of luck in pursuit of those last points.


----------



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

AngelsMommy said:


> 40 points away? I think she will make more than that the next time she is in front of a judge as she is super! Of course I don't know anything about your point system, but she is a real class act!


With our point system they only start earning challenge or Best of Breed points once over 3 months and most begin in minor puppy class, in your division (toy/Mini/standard) so if there are 8 dogs & bitches in your division and I was to win the Bitch of Breed, I would then go back in and face off against the dog that has won dog of Breed or "Challenge him for title" If I get it then I go back into main group for best in Group out of all dogs in our section which is Group 7 Non sporting dogs here in Oz. I also get to go into minor puppy group . so if I get knocked out of both those groups I do not progress to the overall judging for Best in show etc. However I pick up a Best of Breed /challenge certificate with total of 9 points seeing as there were 8 other dogs in the class + me means one point per dog. so for every show she gets a BOB or challenge win I get points until we reach 100 then I can apply to our governing body for recognition of her as an Australian Champion, another 1000 points she can be Grand Champion, 1100 points supreme grand champion, there are also a few other requirements like winning best in show or 4 best in groups etc. So to have reached 60 points between 6 months and 11months she certainly has done very well. she must earn at least 25 points after a year old though, so even if this w/e coming she was to win a group (25points) I would still have to get the other 25 next month after she turns 1  I am happy to wait though. She is currently competing in 'Puppy class' 9mths to 12months, after next month she moves up to Junior 9mths - 18mths, but If I want to I can also enter her in Australian bred bitch class (6months and up) or open bitch class.(6months and up)


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

Quite the lady!

Cindy


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for the in-depth explanation! I am not even sure all of the ins and outs of the points and championing here. I have been to a bunch of shows but only ever as a spectator not competitor. 

I have to say, I was impressed before your explanation, but after realizing the amount that she has won over to get her points, it makes it even more impressive.  She is a great beauty! Angel and I are routing in your corner and will be happy to hear when you get your totals! 



Agidog said:


> With our point system they only start earning challenge or Best of Breed points once over 3 months and most begin in minor puppy class, in your division (toy/Mini/standard) so if there are 8 dogs & bitches in your division and I was to win the Bitch of Breed, I would then go back in and face off against the dog that has won dog of Breed or "Challenge him for title" If I get it then I go back into main group for best in Group out of all dogs in our section which is Group 7 Non sporting dogs here in Oz. I also get to go into minor puppy group . so if I get knocked out of both those groups I do not progress to the overall judging for Best in show etc. However I pick up a Best of Breed /challenge certificate with total of 9 points seeing as there were 8 other dogs in the class + me means one point per dog. so for every show she gets a BOB or challenge win I get points until we reach 100 then I can apply to our governing body for recognition of her as an Australian Champion, another 1000 points she can be Grand Champion, 1100 points supreme grand champion, there are also a few other requirements like winning best in show or 4 best in groups etc. So to have reached 60 points between 6 months and 11months she certainly has done very well. she must earn at least 25 points after a year old though, so even if this w/e coming she was to win a group (25points) I would still have to get the other 25 next month after she turns 1  I am happy to wait though. She is currently competing in 'Puppy class' 9mths to 12months, after next month she moves up to Junior 9mths - 18mths, but If I want to I can also enter her in Australian bred bitch class (6months and up) or open bitch class.(6months and up)


----------

